# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός ,για παραγωγή , service

## Lysandros

Eταιρία ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων , ζητεί ηλεκτρονικό για το τμήμα παραγωγής, έλεγχο και επισκευή πλακετών 
Θα θεωρηθει προσόν ο χειρισμός μηχανής  Pick and Place.

Απαιτούμενα προσόντα:

Πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού , μέσης ή ανώτερης σχολής.
Καλή γνώση υπολογιστών.
Καλή γνώση αγγλικής τεχνικής ορολογίας.
Εμπειρία σε επισκευές πλακετών με εξαρτήματα τεχνολογίας SMT.
Eμπειρία στη χρήση οργάνων μέτρησης.
Απαραίτητη προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θεση.
Υπευθυνότητα και συνέπεια.

Για πληροφορίες και βιογραφικά, στείλτε ΠΜ

----------

